# Anyone keep celestial pearl danios?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

There was a lot of hype about these fish a couple of years back but I can't find much recent information about them. My LFS has them in and I was thinking about setting up a tank for them to try breeding. 

One question is about my water which is hard. Will they breed in hard water?
Also the summers here get very hot, will they survive short hot spells?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This fish is on my list. Treat it the same as any Danio though it's in another Genus. I suspect it wouldn't do well above 80 F. At Foster's WEB site it's $7.50. See:
Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, I read that they come from shallow water exposed to direct sun so probably do okay with temperature swings and possibly higher temps but I've not seen any personal experience about this.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know they live in flooded grassy areas,so a nicely planted tank will make them less shy.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel sorry for the ones in the LFS they are in a bare tank and are not very comfortable about being looked at. They look healthy for the most part though and the guy said they are eating well.


----------

